# I leave the house for 1 minute...!



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Ok so I had my family come oup north to visit me. I go off to the vets with a poorly suggy, come home and my brother has plastered this over Facebook:










Poor little Kaida, she'll be scarred for life! ...I gave her chicken tonight to cheer her up :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL.
I am not sure what is more funny the hedgehog sandwich OR the fact she does not look unhappy about being in the hedgehog sandwich. :lol2:
-Elina


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Gutted I can't see the image and have a feeling I am missing out.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

THAT IS DISGUSTING! :devil:.............................he ain't even got any red sauce on it :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The hedgehog looks unamused by the whole situation. 

jay


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

I love this photo...you can almost see what she is thinking. It's just classic!


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

poor hedgehog but in a way its kinda funny:gasp:OMG


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Bless her, she has such a gorgeous temperament, when she's tired she just face plants. Here's a couple more AAAW BLESS photos


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

thats just too cute


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

chandelierman said:


> THAT IS DISGUSTING! :devil:.............................he ain't even got any red sauce on it :lol2:


i think you find they got better with mayo:whistling2:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

What gorgeous pictures.

They are such adorable little things ... You can't help fall in love :flrt:


----------



## hellyn (Jan 26, 2010)

Great pics, and thanks for putting me on to them nell, will post some of her brother for you soon x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt:


----------

